# Hydroboost Brakes



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If anyone knows about, or has done this conversion to a 67 GTO, Please enlighten us.......


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's mine in post 5;

Hydroboost Install - PY Online Forums

Do a search on PY Forums, plenty of info.

Charles


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW! Thanks, Charles. Didn't even KNOW about THAT forum. Got it posted in my "favorites", now though! Yet another way to squander my time instead of fixing my cars!! Take care. 
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Charles, Thanks! I've been on PY forum a lot ...some good stuff there! Eric


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got hydroboost on both my streetrods. They are the best. Go for the Caddy hydroboost as it won't put you into the windshield, as some of the Ford units do. All you need is power steering and your there!
Not really much to installing them, as you take the vacuum unit out and put the h-boost in its' place and plumb it it up.

rich


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Join up and start posting guys. We love to have new blood!

arty:


----------

